# questions about r32 gtr's



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

I am currently in the process of buying a legal r32 gtr. what i am looking for is current owners that know of problem areas with the cars....ie: driveline, engine, things that should be replaced.....anything you can think of. the car has 30,000k on it

thanks for your help


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its a skyline!!!!! nothing should be wrong with it!!!


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

haha.....thanks. the car is pretty mint so im not really worried about it. 

but.....i know how some cars have little issues that only owners know about...


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

a gtr with 30,000kliks on it shouldnt really be a problem. 

here are some weakness that i have seen with my gt-r. mine is pretty much stock intake, exhaust, ecu, twin plate clutch, bov. u need to watch your plugs and the gas you put on it make sure that you put high octane and no octane booster. air flow meter is the worst, itll be the first one to die i think and when this happen, make sure that you replace it right away. as far as upgrading turbines and stuff make sure that you replace head gasket, for some odd reason nissan didnt really pay that much attention to it. if you have any more questions just ask away.

check your power steering fluid periodically, the one in the front and the back too so hicas wont crap out.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks.......

i have an Aem Ems on the way w/ 5bar map sensor, so maf's wont be a problem anymore. the car has an RPS twin disk in already so hopefully nothing else will cause problems. i plan on running 10-12 psi on the stock stuff for right now until i can get a GT35r, intake and exhaust mainfolds


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

a lot of tuners suggest that you don't put in a D Jetro without aftermarket turbines and intercooler, but thats good though.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

another question for you guys.....


who are you insured through? i called my insurance company today (allstate). they said because its a grey market vehicle they wont insure it. should i just call after the US vin # is issued ? btw, i live in north carolina 

thanks


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

i live in japan. and my insurance is 22,000 yen per quarter, about 220 USD


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

i got it worked out....fyi, dont have allstate if you want a "grey" market car insured....progressive will do it


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

oh i dont think i have to worry about that anytime soon. hehe


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

wannab-si said:


> i got it worked out....fyi, dont have allstate if you want a "grey" market car insured....progressive will do it


Yep, I have Progressive too. I've been told Geico will insure grey market also.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Hahahahah i live in New Zealand...getting a gtr insured is prob the hardest car ever to get insured, unless your about 50 and have had no crashes itll be near impossible.


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

BTW you can ask progressive to insure it for what you paid, or what it would cost you to replace it. 
My policy is no more than it was insuring a 2004 WRX and I have $30K coverage.


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

With 30000 on an R32 that's very low. Nothing major should be wrong with it for sure. If the previous owner changed the oil every few thousand miles and didn't hammer the car (if he/she is inexperienced I mean) then it should be pretty good. I recomend checking the header/exhaust flanges to make sure their tight, that's all that went wrong with a buddys R33 which has 43k on it.


----------



## VG30DETT (Jun 4, 2005)

Just curious, how much are you buying the R32 for?


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

progressive insured the car for what i paid. my driving record isnt that bad so INS. isnt that much





i cant say about the price because its a hook-up. i work for a shop that deals direct with AEM.....so i am trading a skyline aem ems+ tuning for some of the cost. :thumbup:


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

wannab-si said:


> I am currently in the process of buying a legal r32 gtr. what i am looking for is current owners that know of problem areas with the cars....ie: driveline, engine, things that should be replaced.....anything you can think of. the car has 30,000k on it
> 
> thanks for your help


http://www.mirageautosports.com/GTR/basics.html


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> Yep, I have Progressive too. I've been told Geico will insure grey market also.


im just thinking outloud but can you not insure it as a hot rod or a kit car 
that way its not grey market 
but then again I dunno how that will affect your being able to drive on the street


----------



## Godzilla (May 15, 2005)

studeringaaron said:


> im just thinking outloud but can you not insure it as a hot rod or a kit car
> that way its not grey market
> but then again I dunno how that will affect your being able to drive on the street


it would cost you more...i'm paying about the same as a wrx


----------

